# Pulled pork for Super Bowl party



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Good Morning SMF,

I am doing pulled pork for our Super Bowl party and need some help. There will be about 14 adults at the party and right now I have a 10 pound butt in the freezer. Do you think I need a bigger (or another smaller) butt for this many people?

NOTE: The pulled pork is going to be the main dish.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, a 10 pounder will yield approx 6 pounds of pulled meat.  
Are you planning on just one average sized sandwhich per person and no second or third helpings?


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2019)

I always figure 1lbs per person raw weight then add a few more cause left overs are always good.I have run short a few time over the last 25 years or so but very rarely hope you have a great get party


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for your input. Will do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

I agree you may need more and left overs can fill the page with a lot of ideas.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

What about 2 10 pound butts? Should be good for 14 people then?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the like Derek717. 

2 10lb and I'll be by for some left overs.  

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 29, 2019)

I would go with the 2 butts also. Better to have leftovers than to run out......but I'm going to guess that you won't have too many leftovers to worry about!! If you do, just vac seal and use at a later date


----------



## zwiller (Jan 29, 2019)

I think that butt would be fine as I imagine there will be plenty of sides.  ROT is 1/4lb per person.  10lbs = 6lb finished, 24 sandwiches.  We like to use slider buns for PP at parties and that stretches it even farther.  I would 2 if it was like a PP and potato chips type of meal.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 29, 2019)

I think more would be a good call. Remember, everyone will eat and rant and rave at the beginning of the game, then around halftime a second wave of hunger/boredom will hit people and they'll go back for more. Then at the end of the game people will stick around and talk about the game whilst snacking on their favorite bits...which will no doubt be small, bite-sized strips of delicious pulled pork.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Now, here's a question for anyone with a GMG Davy Crockett grill. Will 2 10 pound butts fit on the grill? It appears they may, but just want to ask. If not, I have an MES 30 I can use. That thing will take much longer though, so have to get the timing down.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jan 29, 2019)

A 9 lbs butt on my MES 30 takes around 10-12 hours.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 29, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> A 9 lbs butt on my MES 30 takes around 10-12 hours.



Something is wrong with my heating element. At 275°, I'm looking at close to 18-20 hours. With the DC, a 4 pounder took about 6 hours.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 29, 2019)

I did 2 8lb butts on the MES and was 25hrs @ 275F.  Did NOT expect that.  1 butt was 14hrs on average.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

You should know your group if they are a bunch of hunters and hard working men there is no way a 1/4 will hold them. I don't think I've ever had a group other than the ladies in the group (even some of them no way) give up on a 1/4. My family would laugh at me. So plan hearty and use what's left if any. or maybe some take homes will be requested.

Warren


----------



## BKING! (Jan 29, 2019)

I’d go with a couple butts to be on the safe side


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 29, 2019)

Get more meat for sure. You can always vacum pack and freeze it. I probably have 20 pounds packed in individual servings for 2 people in the freezer.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 29, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Now, here's a question for anyone with a GMG Davy Crockett grill. Will 2 10 pound butts fit on the grill? It appears they may, but just want to ask. If not, I have an MES 30 I can use. That thing will take much longer though, so have to get the timing down.


I don't know if 2 10 lbers would fit I'm not fimilar with your smoker.
Would  a 7lb and a 10lb fit?


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 30, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> I don't know if 2 10 lbers would fit I'm not fimilar with your smoker.
> Would  a 7lb and a 10lb fit?



I think so. Maybe I will get a 7-8 pounder then.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 30, 2019)

You guys can EAT!  LOL.  Another idea.  We served PP and had a baked potato bar for daughters grad party.  I had no idea so many people were aware of putting PP on their spuds but pretty much everyone did.  Dozen baked potatoes cut in half wrap in foil.  Bring sour cream, green onion, nacho cheese, etc.


----------



## hardcookin (Jan 30, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> I think so. Maybe I will get a 7-8 pounder then.


Keep us posted.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2019)

I would go 2 lg, extra can be frozen. They should fit I would guess. Just. measured my 8.8# butt , 8" x 9" dimensions say yes. Enjoy...


----------

